# Nitric Oxide



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with the supplement nitric oxide? I've seen so many advertizements lately for this supplement.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

I took it once as a part of a pre workout energy supplement (also included taurine and caffeine)

I mean sure I had a ton of energy and was bouncing off the walls even after the workout but the workout itself was the same. The only difference it made was how fast I walked from station to station.

I'm not really an expert obviously but it seems like there were no benefits that would do anything for strength or muscle building goals.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Nitric oxide... is a gas, not a supplement. God does no-one know how to speak anymore, for shame


----------



## Madramelech (May 31, 2013)

Billius said:


> Nitric oxide... is a gas, not a supplement. God does no-one know how to speak anymore, for shame


Yes it is a gas, but its what controls your blood flow to your muscles, so it has been added to supplements, don't believe me google Nitric Oxide supplements.

NO just increases blood flow, oxygen delivery, power output, muscle growth and more nutrients to be absorbed while working out, Also some have said they also get a "boost of energy" from it.

You only really need it if your a body builder, those really big brick house type of dudes, if you just exercise for fun, health or to get a bit of extra muscle you really don't need it.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I was being slightly fatuous, _nitrates_ and other things that affect production is whats in supplements. I take citrulline malate(and other stuff), it works really rather well. Arginine is a busted myth


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Sodium nitrate! Eat a pack of bacon ;p

Caffeine is reported to increase nitric oxide but it also a constricter of blood vessels.

Beet's increase nitric oxide.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

stimulants are constricters

you blood will be thicker then ****


----------



## andrewstephens (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes, nitric oxide supplements is very helpful to perform beyond your expectations. It is scientifically proven to aid in increasing your endurance while decreasing recovery time. But do not just pick based on their label, you can choose if that supplement is being FDA regulated and known to its brand. To give you an idea or information, just type the code to amazon.com B01M0KSIWD


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

nitric oxide is the thing that plays major role in the mechanism of hard-ons.


----------



## RedZebra (Nov 10, 2016)

Most NO-boosters contain either L-arginine, L-citrulline, or a combination of these two amino acids. Nitric oxide is a natural vasodilator that is used to boost circulation. Mostly it's used by bodybuilders as a pre-workout supplement. Many people also take it for heart health. It's also recommended for men with erectile dysfunction.


----------

